# pinkness on white part of beak



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

I used to assume the pinkness on the white part of the beak of one of the wild pigeons I've been feeding was due to his love of fighting. But recently I've wondered if it might be something else. The pinkness is in the form of tiny points, rather than an even wash of color. I can't show a photo because I don't have a digital camera. He seems very healthy otherwise. Thanks for any help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no clue. what could you do about it if it was something amiss.? it could be he is scratching there for some reason..mites?, flys? knats? lice?


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

> what could you do about it if it was something amiss.?


If it was a nutritional deficiency I might be able to give him what he's missing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maria C said:


> If it was a nutritional deficiency I might be able to give him what he's missing.


The feed you hand out is not balanced? we are talking about wild feral pigeons right? Im not sure how you can single out one of a flock and give him something different. maybe someone else who feeds wildlife can help you with that.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you sure he is a he? Does it occur periodically or is the bird always this way.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> The feed you hand out is not balanced? we are talking about wild feral pigeons right? I'm not sure how you can single out one of a flock and give him something different. maybe someone else who feeds wildlife can help you with that.


Yes, wild ones. They come to my window, and I pour the feed into my window well (the 'track' that the window sits in). This one sits on one arm while he eats from my opposite hand. It's easy to single him out. He always comes to my arm when he's around.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Are you sure he is a he? Does it occur periodically or is the bird always this way.


I'm pretty sure he's a male, since he's so bold, and enjoys fighting. He can intimidate any other pigeon just by lifting one wing! He never strikes first, but always strikes last - sometimes 2 at once! And yet he's so gentlemanly when he eats! He never fusses! His name is Rocky.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maria C said:


> Yes, wild ones. They come to my window, and I pour the feed into my window well (the 'track' that the window sits in). This one sits on one arm while he eats from my opposite hand. It's easy to single him out. He always comes to my arm when he's around.


Im glad I asked, if you can hand feed him then that is how you saw it so well. the cere is usually powder white or almost white, a pinker one can mean a young bird, if they do have irritation around the head and they scratch at their nose then it could cause some redness, if you are feeding a good grain mix then I would not think it is nutritional.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Maria C. - to clarify - your post #7 was edited by me to delete part of a quote by one member that was considered rude by another member.


----------

